# eating uncooked rice?



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

just had a grand time playing with cornstarch goop, and uncooked rice and garbanzo beans...dd ate some uncooked rice (1/2 teaspoon at the most) and all I can think of is the whole exploding pigeon myth (or is it?)....should I be steeling myself for a long night toddler tummy trouble? or will they pass through?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

She'll be fine


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

She'll be fine. DD has eaten rice, pasta...i'll give her pasta to play with in her kitchen and she will eat it...it's insane!


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

When dd was younger we used to do a lot of rice play in a little blow-up baby pool. We lived in South FL at the time, it was hot as hades, and I didn't want to be out for too long in it. So we did rice. I think she ate more of it than she played with







She never had any trouble that I remember... though I do remember some interesting diapers that night


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

phew!


----------

